# "Commission info" and how to use it? Help please?



## ronnie92 (May 5, 2013)

So I recently logged in to my account after a while of silence and noticed that a "commission info" area had been added to the user page - I tried navigating around it but it seemed really confusing - could someone explain the use of it to me in a comprehensible manner?


----------



## Tigercougar (May 5, 2013)

Pfft - just ignore it. I haven't seen one artist on my watchlist that uses that feature regularly.


----------



## Kalmor (May 5, 2013)

Tigercougar said:


> Pfft - just ignore it. I haven't seen one artist on my watchlist that uses that feature regularly.


Here's one.

Anyway, I thought it was pretty self-explanatory. The only confusion I can see arise is the "submission id" field, which is the number at the end of the URL of the submission you want to use as an example of that category of commission (e.g sketches).


----------



## ronnie92 (May 6, 2013)

Thank you -seeing someone else with it filled really helped me understand the gist of it.


----------

